# My New IM Corona Roller Lighter



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, the wife surprised me today with a new IM Corona Roller Pipe Lighter! I've been wanting one since I picked up the pipe but have never pulled the trigger myself as it seemed a bit of an indulgence, but boy oh boy is this lighter beautiful. Everything I've heard about the quality of IM Corona lighters is spot on. I can't believe the quality feel and smooth operation.

Here are a few pics:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Is that silver? Probably has a good "weight" to it. 

I've always been a sucker for "Man Gear" and have always liked Art Deco inspired items. I hope that gives you years of enjoyment.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

very nice lighter, sounds like a great wife as well


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Is that a flint lighter?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Classy, sophisticated looking lighter. :dr


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

That looks great! I thought it was a butane at first, but that flame and angle seems like it'd be a perfect pipe lighter! I suppose I should read up on them, I've only ever really used matches.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

CWL said:


> Is that silver? Probably has a good "weight" to it.
> 
> I've always been a sucker for "Man Gear" and have always liked Art Deco inspired items. I hope that gives you years of enjoyment.


It's silver in color but I believe it made of some type of chromed metal but not silver. I like Art Deco design too.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> very nice lighter, sounds like a great wife as well


She's a keeper, that's for sure.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessefive said:


> That looks great! I thought it was a butane at first, but that flame and angle seems like it'd be a perfect pipe lighter! I suppose I should read up on them, I've only ever really used matches.


Yes, it has a 90 degree flame. If you prefer some other models have a 45 degree flame. Cup o Joe's has a large selection of IM Corona pipe lighters in 5 different models if you want to check them all out.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam_Wheat said:


> Is that a flint lighter?


Yes, this model uses a flint. They have a similar model that uses electronic ignition.

To all, thanks for all the nice comments guys!


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

I've had my eye on this one and the old boy. Nice lighter


----------



## vasypher (Sep 30, 2010)

Wonderful lighter. I have an Old Boy and can attest to their quality. Love the look of yours, and I hope it brings you many years of puffing.

Best

- Alex


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

nice lighter, quit giving me more toys to buy. I already have a sandblasted brair old boy and I'm in love with it hehe
troy


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That's beautiful John!


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Elegant looking and a great choice. Love mine.


----------



## Katin (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. I am currently hunting for a nice lighter and have narrowed the field down to a Corona Roller/Elysee/Accord. This particular design for the Roller is especially attractive and it's nice to see a "real" photograph of it instead of the stock picture you see on all the websites. It looks MUCH nicer in your photographs.

Cupojoes also stocks a Black & Gold version, which looks very sweet.

Kind of a tough choice here. The B/G version does look especially blingy and I have to wonder how well the lacquer finish will hold up. There's also a Silver/Black version as well.

The chrome finish which you have looks more modern; and after seeing your pics, I am tempted to give this one the nod. The Roller seems to be a bit thinner than either the Elysee or the Accord, but about the same length. The Accord is 2 7/8 inches long--I couldn't get measurements on the other designs, though. I'm guessing the Roller is about the same.

The Elysee does have a compartment for a spare flint, which is a nice feature.

Thanks again for posting!


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

That's a great lighter. It was very thoughtful of your wife to get it!


----------

